# Sling Adapter Issues: No Light, No Connection



## dale001

Just received today my new Sling adapter and SlingLink Turbo W1 Ethernet adapter and am having troubles . . . .

*My setup:* upstairs I have my Verizon supplied router. It is in this router that i have the W1 Ethernet connected and the other end, obviously, into the wall outlet (no surge protector).

Downstairs I have my DVR 722k and have it directly plugged into a surge protector with my other equipment (don't know if that matters for communicating with my router or not).

I have the Sling adapter plugged into the back of the DVR, and as soon as I do that, a menu pops open on my TV*:* detecting the sling adapter BUT NO LIGHT COMES ON on top of the Sling adapter, and it says no connectivity to the internet. Again, it does detect the Sling adapter being connected initially, but . . .

I have tried going through the main menu/network setting (and even resetting it) and no Internet detected/no light on the Sling adapter.

I even ran the Dish Network online "test" ("Click here to test and confirm that your home network is properly configured for TV Everywhere™ viewing"), and it came back okay.

Ugh!
Help!


----------



## [email protected] Network

The receiver may need to be connected directly to a wall outlet. Go to menu-system setup-installation-broadband setup-network setup and reset the connection there. If the IP address shows all 0's, plug the receiver directly into a wall outlet and try again.

The connectivity test at dish.com simply checks your internet speeds, and computer capabilities to see if sling will work. I do not believe it checks that your receiver is IP connected.


----------



## dale001

Thank you Matt so much.
That did the trick: the light is on and it lists that i have a connection now (where there were zeroes before).

awesome.

Now to see how it works on my PC and iPod Touch. 

--Dale


----------



## [email protected] Network

Glad that did the trick. Let us know if you have any more problems.


----------



## dale001

Recently got Fios from Verizon/new modem and sling adapter was working fine.
A few days ago, the red light went out on the sling unit and i can't get it to come back on.

I am NOT getting all zeroes for my ip address and in fact, it says that i'm connected under network setup connection status: "connected online."

But "Sling adapter status: None."


----------



## dale001

Any ideas, please?


Diagnostic test: "Broadband and phone connection OK"
but on dishonline.com, i can't get any communication with my 
DVR: "appears to be offline"


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

As soon as the Sling Adapter is plugged into the USB port on the receiver, the red light should illuminate within a few seconds. Have you tried unplugging the Sling Adapter and plugging it back into the USB port; or into the other USB port? What is the firmware for the Sling Adapter? Please let me know. Thanks.



dale001 said:


> Recently got Fios from Verizon/new modem and sling adapter was working fine.
> A few days ago, the red light went out on the sling unit and i can't get it to come back on.
> 
> I am NOT getting all zeroes for my ip address and in fact, it says that i'm connected under network setup connection status: "connected online."
> 
> But "Sling adapter status: None."


----------



## dale001

Is the firmware # on the sling adapter itself? All I see on it is the model #.

My 722k dvr only has one usb port and i tried re-inserting connections and no light comes on anymore.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

The 722k has 2 USB ports - 1 in the rear and another behind the panel door to the left front of the receiver (Smart Card door). The firmware is located from the Main Menu, then press 6 (System Setup), 1 (Installation), and 3 (System Info). Press NEXT at the bottom of the page to go to System Info Two, then arrow down till you see the Sling Adapter Firmware - should be all letters AACMCAAM for the 722k.



dale001 said:


> Is the firmware # on the sling adapter itself? All I see on it is the model #.
> 
> My 722k dvr only has one usb port and i tried re-inserting connections and no light comes on anymore.


----------



## dale001

ADDHZAAM


and other USB port doesn't remedy issue.
ugh.


----------



## [email protected]

dale001 said:


> ADDHZAAM
> 
> and other USB port doesn't remedy issue.
> ugh.


The "Z" in the middle of the firmware indicates that the sling is not connected. You can try to place the receiver in standby mode for 30 minutes. No DVR events and the green and blue light must be off. After 30 minutes reboot the receiver by unplugging for 10 seconds. When it reboots, if sling still not working, unplug and reboot receiver again. When you reconnect the sling please let me know what the firmware shows then. Thank you!


----------



## dale001

I did as you suggested, and after reacquiring the signal and the download of the program guide, I plugged sling back in and still get no red light and still the ADDHZAAM.

It is strange that it would stop working.


----------



## dale001

To elaborate further: I was passively viewing TV a week or so ago, and a small menu opened up on the TV, mentioning something about the Sling adapter. It also appeared on the TV set in the other room (TV2, also hooked up to the 722k).

Unfortunately, I did not notice much of what it was telling me, but all i know is the light on the sling has not been on since the message popped-up on my screen.

hmmm.


----------



## Silouz

I am having the same problem. I just got the sling adapter and when I plug it into the reciever I get the standard message but no light on the sling. I will plug my DVR into the outlet directly and see if that helps. I will also post the Sling firmware if I can see it. Before it was telling me that there is not sling adapter, none.


----------



## Silouz

When I plug my Sling SB700-100 into a computer the light does not go on as well. Something is not right.


----------



## dale001

OKAY,

still having the same issue..

This is frustrating because I'm a college professor who uses the Internet, but I do know that something is wrong here.

HELP!

And I thank you.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

To locate the firmware on your Sling Adapter, press the Menu button on your remote. With the Main Menu displayed on your TV, press 6, 1, 3 for the System Info One screen. Select the Next button at the bottom of the screen. On the System Info Two screen, use the down arrow button on your remote until you see the Sling Adapter firmware. Please let me know what is displayed. Thanks.



Silouz said:


> I am having the same problem. I just got the sling adapter and when I plug it into the reciever I get the standard message but no light on the sling. I will plug my DVR into the outlet directly and see if that helps. I will also post the Sling firmware if I can see it. Before it was telling me that there is not sling adapter, none.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Since the Sling Adapter was working before and it is not working now (red light not lit), the Sling Adapter may have gone bad. Do you remember when you purchased your Sling Adapter? Please let me know. Thanks.



dale001 said:


> OKAY,
> 
> still having the same issue..
> 
> This is frustrating because I'm a college professor who uses the Internet, but I do know that something is wrong here.
> 
> HELP!
> 
> And I thank you.


----------



## dale001

sling adapter version: addhzaam.

It was purchased one year ago.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Please provide your account information to me in a PM so I can determine your options for the Sling Adapter. Thanks.



dale001 said:


> sling adapter version: addhzaam.
> 
> It was purchased one year ago.


----------



## dale001

Hi, I sent a PM


----------



## Kinglin

I have had the same issues as descibed (worked for months - now no light). After some discussion, a firmware update was sent by Dish that rendered my unit unusable. They are sending me another but it took a considerable amount of effort to get them to disclose and act on it.


----------



## pmjones

Kinglin said:


> I have had the same issues as descibed (worked for months - now no light). After some discussion, a firmware update was sent by Dish that rendered my unit unusable. They are sending me another but it took a considerable amount of effort to get them to disclose and act on it.


Same here - how did they act on it? My replacment sling does not work either. No Internet issue, just dead.


----------

